# The littlest owl and old red-eye



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Here's a couple characters we took into the bird repair place. He's a little Flammulated Owl and old red eye is a Grebe. We think the little owl got a tainted mouse (probably household mouse poisen) and the Grebe crash landed at a nearby lake along with 3 of his buddies. We think they might have got a poisened fish up at Davis Lake where the Dept of Fish & Game poisened the entire lake in order to kill off the Northern Pike. He & his friends are collateral damage. Both are going to OK and the little owl will be released this week so he can continue his migration south., and we will release the Grede after a few more good solid meals so he can continue south.

NAB


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, thank you for these pictures. The little grebe is so beautiful with its red eyes and I don't think I've ever seen such a tiny owl. I'm so thankful you were able to save these birds.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are both adorable, and the grebe has some AWESOME eyes.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh my gosh .. what a tiny little owl! Thanks for the photos, Nab!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

They are just something else, Nab! 

I hate to hear about the poisoning tho...who knows how many others DO NOT make it or have you to help!!

I agree, those Grebe eyes are something else and with Halloween coming, he's certainly a perfect bird...

Wishing all LOVE, HUGS and HEALS and, for migrating, a safe journey!

Shi


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm always amazed how you get such wonderful pictures of your visitors. I'm very partial to owls. Such a teeny cutie. Hope everyone is on their way soon.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are so cute. 
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So glad you are able to help these beautiful birds! It's a bit disconcerting that the Dept of Fish & Game is responsible for poisoning wildlife!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

What's even worse about that situation is that some fisherpeople decided to introduce the northern pike (non-native) into those lakes in CA. I guess as top predator (the pike) they've munched all the other lesser and native fish out. They poisoned them out once before but within a few years, the pike had been reintroduced by unknown parties.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

flitsnowzoom said:


> ...the pike had been reintroduced by unknown parties.


I know we've had a problem with hydrilla in several local lakes due to folks emptying their aquariums into the lake. Plants hardy enough to survive the hostile environment of an aquarium go bananas when seeded into a lake! Is there a possibility that young pike are sold through the pet trade?


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Um, it's my understanding that these pike are top predators and would make lousy aquarium fish. Most scientists think they were purposely introduced into the lake for "game fishing" and re-introduced by ?? for the same reason after the first introductions and off-spring were poisoned out.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Ah, so purposeful idiots instead of just accidental ones. What a pain!!!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*My uncle lives 100 yards from Lake Davis*

He says there's a couple lunatics that live around there that threaten to put the pike back in every time they get them killed off. He thinks they are the nutsos that put them in there in the first place. 

NAB


----------

